# استخدام الطاقة الشمسية في تشغيل الابار الارتوازية



## valley (14 مايو 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارغب في تشغيل طلمبة غاطس 50 حصان على بئر ارتوازي عمق من 250- 400 متر
باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية في مصر بالصحراء الغربية
ما هي التكاليف لمن لدية معلومات 
وما هي الجدوى من المشروع حيث ان الكهرباء بعيدة عن الارض المراد زراعتها بمسافة 3 كم وتكلفة التوصيل ستكون عالية في هذه الحالة
وهل توجد شركات في مصر تنفذ هذا المشروع ؟

ولكم خالص الشكر والتقدير*


----------



## valley (15 مايو 2012)

*للرفع*


----------



## valley (17 مايو 2012)

للرفع


----------



## valley (20 مايو 2012)

*للرفع*


----------



## athro (28 مايو 2012)

​*السلام عليكم :*
اعتقد انه من غير المجدي تشغيل غطاس كبير بقدرة (50)حصان على الطاقة الشمسية حيث ان كلفة المنظومة الابتدائية ستكون كبيرة جدا
ولكن بالامكان استخدام المنظومات الشمسية لتشغيل غطاس صغير وانا شخصيا لي تجربة عملية في هذا المجال حيث قمنا بسحب الماء 
من بئر بعمق (12) متر ودفع الماء مسافة (100) تقريبا وارتفاع (4)متر الى خزانات وكانت كمية الماء التي تم الحصول عليها 
(4,5)متر مكعب/ساعة (سعة الخزانات الكلية 35 متر مكعب كانت تمتلي مايقارب مرة ونصف يوميا) وكانت الخلايا المستخدمة بقدرة كلية (680)واط والغطاس نوعية خاصة يعمل على الفولتية المستمرة والمتغيرة في 
نفس الوقت مما مكننا من تشغيل المنظومة بدون بطاريات او عاكسات تيار .
ويوجد نوعيات ذات مناشئ عالمية من هذه الغاطسات (الماني , امريكي ).


----------



## الناصح الامين (28 مايو 2012)

لماذا لا تفكر في المولد الكهربائي الذي يعمل على الوقود


----------



## valley (28 مايو 2012)

المشكلة في ارتفاع سعر الوقود بمصر


----------



## العراقي المبدع (14 يونيو 2012)

*السلام عليكم ان المضخة التي تطلبها كبيرة جدا لكن هنالك شركات عالمية لها فروع في كل العالم ومنها شركة لورنتز الالمانية وقد قامت شركة عراقية بتنفيذ غطاس يعمل بالطاقة الهجينة رياح سولار واليك عنوان البحث في اليوتيوب منظومة الطاقة الشمسية في الشهابي*


----------



## فقيه العرب (21 أكتوبر 2012)

استغلال الطاقه الشمسيه لا يزال مكلف نوعا ما


----------



## م/م سعيد (15 نوفمبر 2012)

انا اعرف دكتور يعمل فى مجال الطاقه النوويه و الطاقه المتجدده و هوا موجود دلوقتى فى مصر
ممكن اوصلك بيه لو حابب 

م/محمد سعيد


----------



## zmzm2 (14 يناير 2013)

العراقي المبدع قال:


> *السلام عليكم ان المضخة التي تطلبها كبيرة جدا لكن هنالك شركات عالمية لها فروع في كل العالم ومنها شركة لورنتز الالمانية وقد قامت شركة عراقية بتنفيذ غطاس يعمل بالطاقة الهجينة رياح سولار واليك عنوان البحث في اليوتيوب منظومة الطاقة الشمسية في الشهابي*




اخي الفاضل يا ليت يوضع رابط للمواضيع التي تخص المشاركة لكي نستفيد اكثر


----------



## husianisa (4 أغسطس 2013)

احسنت


----------

